# Fishing tip #1300 and some more. Flash tail for soft plastic grubs and other lures.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

While I have my camera out, here is another rig. I showed this to Patrick Sebille 3 years at ICAST and he jumped all over it. It makes good lures better.

This one takes a little work to start with. I modified a Hemostat (from flea market) by cutting off one jaw and grinding the other jaw into sort of a mandrel. See photo. I think the photo set is pretty much self explanatory. as always, I'll answer any questions.


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

I like it. Good way to get a few more miles out of chewed up soft baits plus it’s fun to tinker with things.
~JOE~


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*He Joetrain*

*" To the greater glory of God."* Amen. Betcha not one in 10 on this site knows the meaning of your Latin phrase or even takes the time to Google it. My Latin is very rusty after 64 years but I had the gist before I Googled it.

Pinfish still mess with the spinner blade but they can't scratch it. All of the action this lure gets by having small fish nip at it attracts larger predators that usually succeed in stealing it from the nippers. (Much to their dismay when they get hooked.)

When I start getting a lot of Blowfish follows, with no serious fish ceing caught, I often switch to my "Monica" rig and catch a load of Blowfish. Blowfish are about the best tasting fish we catch and they are easy to clean. Blowfish are absolutely my favorite inshore fish for the table. Plentiful too.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 20, 2018)

monica rig pics?

please


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

I see you figured out my signature. Good job. You are the only one so far who has ever done it. I was going to use Italian but decided to go with Latin instead.

Keep up the tips I love them. For you freshwater guys try adding a small blade under the bill of a shallow diving crank bait.
~JOE~


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Italian is out of my data base Joe.*

My daughter could figure it out in Italian, Spanish, French, English or Swahillie (sp)

Actually, I remember almost no Latin from 10th grade. Close to 65 years ago for me.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Capt.Ken, have you ever put a swivel between the blade and the screw? I know it's more hardware but just wondering how much more action it might give the blade. Neat rig, got me thinking.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*If the spinner spins--*

If the spinner spins, most lures won't wiggle because there is so much drag aft. 
On the other hand, if it just flops, it gives the tail of the lure more wiggle. There is seldom a week that I don't try some new brain fart. About one out of 3 work and most aren't worth the effort. Luckily, I still have a few sources that send me about anything I ask for. ( Small stuff.)


----------

